# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Utiliser Servlet/JSP avec WAMP

## damien77

Bonjour, j'aimerais comment utiliser les Servlet/JSP avec WAMP ( version 5 ) ?
Dois-je installer d'autre module ?

merci de votre aide.

----------


## fabszn

Hello,

Est ce que tu as jet un coup d'oeil sur la doc du server?

Aussi, il me semble que le serveur WAMP est ddi  PHP et que le serveur sous-jacent est un serveur apache. Pour utiliser des servlets-jsp, il te faut un conteneur de servlet (comme Tomcat par exemple).

Tu dois pouvoir associer  ton serveur apache (WAMP) un serveur tomcat (en sachant que le serveur tomcat embarque dj un serveur web.

----------


## damien77

D'accord. donc le mieux est de prendre que Tomcat et de dsactiver WAMP...
Par contre, est-il possible de crer des graphiques comme en php ( artichow ) 

merci

----------


## Hikage

En java, il y a une librairie JFreechart qui permet de gnrer des graphiques.

Et je pense qu'il ya des librairies de tag JSP qui existent aussi

----------

